# Hintergrund: Programmieren von Exploits



## Newsfeed (17 November 2009)

Sieben Tutorials zeigen alles, was man wissen muss, um zuverlässige Exploits für Buffer Overflows in Software zu schreiben

Weiterlesen...


----------

